# Help with issues with port net-mgmt/percona-monitoring-plugins:



## rainer_d (Aug 14, 2018)

As described here:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=228207

The port does not know about PHP flavors.

tz@freebsd.org provided me with a patch to make it work again, but this seems to have stopped.


Does anyone know how this is supposed to work?


----------

